# Briggs & Stratton Problems



## Anders78 (May 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have a 11Hp B&S on my lawn mover and a tricky problem for you to solve, if you want =)

The "symptoms" are:

When I try to start the engine it will not start, however it starts if I remove the small cable that goes to the magnet that is located above the cylinder.

If I remove that cable it will start but I cant turn it of with the key, could it be some trouble with the grounding?

Model:252707
Type: 0197-01
Code: 80061611

*Large* images so that you can see how it looks:
http://web.telia.com/~u00179265/Briggs&Stratton/


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Trace that kill wire back to see if the insulation is cut anywhere. It may be pinched under a clamp. If it's grounding out anywhere it will keep the coil from sparking. If the wire not grounding out anywhere, it could be a faulty ignition switch.


----------



## Anders78 (May 20, 2006)

Hi rake60,

The ignition switch seems to be ok and the insulation seems to be ok.

Do you know the correct distance between the breaking points? (I don't know if breaking points is the correct word thou)

Do you know if it's possible to get a repair manual for this engine on the Internet?


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The points gap should be .020" (.5mm) Since your engine was manufactured before 1981 it is covered in the "Service Manual for Out of Production Engines"
It's Briggs P/N CE8069 You can order it from Briggs at:

http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductPage.asp?CatalogID=56B2B9AA-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414&MECID=100&SessionID=4923C379-6324-4B58-8ED7-161D7F8B8D53&CategoryID=&lrid=&ProductID=56B2BB53-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*briggs problems*

That particular wire runs through the safety switches on your lawn mover and if one is bad, then your coil wont fire until you disconnect that wire from coil as you did to get it to fire or if you jiggle it as you say then its probably rubbed bare somewhere underneath flywheel cap,it has to be one or the other.


http://www.smallenginetrblshtng.com/sitemap


----------



## tcat1000 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hej Anders

Solved the problem yet?
You are not the first to have these kind of problems. 
Are you from Sweden? I can help you by email if necessary!


----------

